# Can you understand "Quebeçois" french?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I've been picking up the french language over the years including enrolling in some classes. However, never immersed long enough to have much stick and stay in my head. 

But I do recall visiting Montreal on a few occasions and found their version of the french differs greatly from Parisian french. I've found it difficult to understand with much slurring as opposed to the more crisper dialect in France.

Not a slag on Quebecers, but it just makes learning the language so much more difficult to pick up especially when the teachings and books all sound Parisian.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

satchmo said:


> I've been picking up the french language over the years including enrolling in some classes. However, never immersed long enough to have much stick and stay in my head.
> 
> But I do recall visiting Montreal on a few occasions and found their version of the french differs greatly from Parisian french. I've found it difficult to understand with much slurring as opposed to the more crisper dialect in France.
> 
> Not a slag on Quebecers, but it just makes learning the language so much more difficult to pick up especially when the teachings and books all sound Parisian.


Try this Wikipedia link for greater understanding:

Joual - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I always thought that René Lévesque's "progress" in both official languages was hilarious. In the days when he was a CBC reporter, his English was almost free of an accent. The deeper he got into Québec politics, the worse it became. I don't speak French well enough to catch the nuances, but I understand that a similar process went on with his command of French.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Montreal is also a case on its own.
There are french expressions and pronunciations that only occur on or around "the island".
I learned most of what passes for my french there, and quite frequently I get funny looks (in Ottawa)... of course, that could have alot to do with the how I'm using it.

There are a number of dictionaries of french slang, and online site devoted to it. It is interesting stuff - but having 
"je suis"
and
"shwee"
both used "in the wild" does not make things easier for the language user.
("shwee" is much more widespread than Montreal, I just mention it as an example of the challenges a learner will face)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

A Parisian will be quick to point out that yes Quebecois French and Parisian French can be two completely different languages. I have friends who are French (Quebec) that sometimes don't know what is being said in Parisian. This can occur commonly in movies translated using Parisian French. Some phrases and terminology they use and such are not the same.

Think of Quebec as being the Ottawa Valley of France...


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh yeah? Lévesques was hilarious ? Ok, let see now how our your fine and superb prime minister is doiing in french. Let see, mmmm, yeas, it's what I thought, HE SUCKS ! I would say that every politicians, anglophone obviously, don't get it. VERY serious accent. The funny thing is that it's exactly the same for the french part. Jean Chrétien was not really good in english, eh? What else, Stockwell Day? 

No seriously, the French-Canadian accent is VERY different from the one in France. I'm French-Canadian. Proud of it. I've been in France and I can tell you one thing: you talk like a Canadian, you are served in english. They can figure out what you say but still, they just don't get it. The same when these guys comes here. They like it though... Little bit like the American or Canadian English compared to the British or Australian English. Mate, rubbish, loon, lovely, bloody are not stuff that are used currently in North America.

It's PHYSICAL. You guys and us do not talk the same way because we do not use the same part of the mouth. French uses more the front part and the lips, English, the back.

Anyway guys, I live in the US and French-Canadian or English-Canadian, it's all the same. We come from a cold country with no army and are living in igloos. What's the point in arguing French-English-French again-English again. Just do like me, learn both. It's not that difficult. It's pretty useful in fact! And, oh yeah, you don't look like an idiot when somebody is talking the other language  

Oh yeah, last thing: it's Québecois, not Quebeçois. The letter Ç is pronounced more like a S. The letter C in this case is more like a K. And what about the É? Pronounce it like Hey (but without the H)...

Cheers


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Last thing again.

Je suis and shwee are the same. "Shwee" is a diminutive. Like DO NOT and don't. Worst: "It is not" and "Ain't"...

We have plenty of these things. Like you guys


----------



## Shanker (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quebecois French*



Philly said:


> Oh yeah? Lévesques was hilarious ? Ok, let see now how our your fine and superb prime minister is doiing in french. Let see, mmmm, yeas, it's what I thought, HE SUCKS ! I would say that every politicians, anglophone obviously, don't get it. VERY serious accent. The funny thing is that it's exactly the same for the french part. Jean Chrétien was not really good in english, eh? What else, Stockwell Day?
> 
> No seriously, the French-Canadian accent is VERY different from the one in France. I'm French-Canadian. Proud of it. I've been in France and I can tell you one thing: you talk like a Canadian, you are served in english. They can figure out what you say but still, they just don't get it. The same when these guys comes here. They like it though... Little bit like the American or Canadian English compared to the British or Australian English. Mate, rubbish, loon, lovely, bloody are not stuff that are used currently in North America.
> 
> ...


 I have spoken French in most parts of Canada, with English being my mother tongue, and yes, there are different accents, dialogues, etc, but the message generally gets through. I live in Moncton, N.B. where French is widely spoken, sometimes even 'Chiaque' is spoken. I have spoken French in France several times with no problems,spoken French in far away places like Akaroa, N.Z. on the South Island - 150 kms. south of Christchurch, yes they speak French there!! And even in Greenville, S.C., USA I conversed in French with a Russian Ballet troupe manager, because his spoken French was superior to his English. I regard the knowledge of languages other than your mother tongue as useful communications tools!!http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Even within Montreal, there are different patterns of speech. It's worth noting that Quebecers are actually capable of speaking standard French, and many do in non-intimate settings, even to each other. 

I don't think *standard* Montreal French actually differs that much from Parisien French. 

What people perceive as Quebec French is the French used by East-enders (le joual, past Papineau) and the teenage slang used by adolescents and college kids. 

Most Montrealers can actually speak standard French, albeit with a Quebec accent. Here are some distinctives of the Quebec accent:
1) The Quebec accent is more sing-song than the Parisien. The Quebecois accent has been likened to the accent of a Chinese person speaking French. (which is why when Chinese Quebecers speak French, they sound like naturals).
2) Certain endings are pronounced differently (-ent, -in). 
Comment - Quebec: Co-mahn, Paris: Co-mohn
Jardin - Quebec: jar-dehn, Paris: jar-dahn
Bien - Quebec: bee-ehn, Paris: bee-ahn

Think of the Quebec accent as a Paris accent with an added Southern drawl or twang.

Most French speakers have no problems communicating with Montrealers in business or formal settings. It's only when Montrealers talk to each other in their vernacular that Francophones start to lose comprehension. Some examples:

1) Peut-être - Quebec: puh-tai-tre, Paris: puht-eh-tre
2) Quebec (teen slang): C'est quoi ça? Paris: Que'st-ce que c'est?
3) Quebec: Chway-pah Paris: Je ne sais pas

It's very much like the situation in Switzerland. Most Swiss-Germans can speak standard German (Hochdeutsch) if you ask them to; but among themselves, they prefer using their own dialect.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm in Nova Scotia and about an hour from where I live you will start to hear French spoken with an Acadian dialect. It's quite a bit different than Quebecois. They tell me it's closer to how French would have been spoken in France 400 years ago. If I am remembering correctly there was a period movie with Gérard Depardieu that sent people there to study the dialect for authenticity.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Just learn to separate your cachouettes from your arachides and you'll be OK.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's funny to watch is an Acadian and a Quebecer try to talk to each other in their respective versions of French. When we first moved to Hull (or Gatineau as it is now known) my mother could barely understand a single word of Quebeçois. LOL.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Philly said:


> Last thing again.
> 
> Je suis and shwee are the same. "Shwee" is a diminutive. Like DO NOT and don't. Worst: "It is not" and "Ain't"...
> 
> We have plenty of these things. Like you guys


yes and no... "do not" and "don't" are actual grammatical spellings. One may say "shwee" meaning "Je suis" but in all my years taking French, I have never been taught "shwee". It is slang, "don't" is not slang...unless I am grossly incorrect.

For what it's worth....ma mere est une francophone...and yes I am missing the accented characters. 80)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Quebe*ç*ois


Kébéssois? Y'a pas d' cédille mon tabarnac! 

_Et n'oubliez pas l'accent aigu!_


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Cacaouette byt the way...

Every regions has different "dialect". But, as a Montrealer and Quebecois, French in this part or the world is similar but different from the one in France. Definitely similar since it is still French but different with the accent. 

Compare all this to English spoken in, let say, New Zealand and the one that you speak every day. Different expression, different ways of speaking. It all comes from the fact that part of the world were colonised in different times and the language had different evolution.

Acadia is a good example. Supposedly, the French there is "older". I doubt but still, some historians are saying that it is a French dialect that is more similar to the one spoken prior to the Conquest (1759-1760). True or not ? Irrelevant for this dicussion but in any case, the French is different.

Even Montréal and Québec (the city not the province) talk different ways. Subtle yes, but different. The Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean is another example. I would say the differences are similar to the differences between the New York accent and the standard American english one. 

NYC: Coffee = Cwo-fee ; Standard=Coh=fee

If you go in Guinea or Morocco or Belgium or France or Québec, the thing is , you will understand the French. Different but if you work a little and just adjust to the ways and customs of the region, you'll be able to speak it easily.   Ok, maybe not easily but you'll be able.

I moved to the US. My english-french accent was super-horrible. Now, it's only horrible. SOOOOO easy to know if the guy is from Québec when he talks in english.... Just hear the hockey players in the NHL like Simon Gagné, or Martin Biron or Daniel Brière. Take close attention of how they say "eeeee" (pronounce 'a', or the equivalent of "emmmmm" in english) in between words when they look for these words. Something totaly French-Canadian. :lmao:


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

The Doug: Dude, relaxe un peu !  

These Anglophones, are just not used to deal with the "ç" or "é, è, ê or ë"    

Just kindin' you guys :heybaby:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Heh - _shwee_ bloke, mais des fois...


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

VERY funny :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cacahuète by the way...

And don't forget my favorite: " La Zune de Microsoft..."


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Your right about the peanuts. I figured that out just after pressing Post...

Well, Bravo to my Français... The US is pushing it out of my system. Dammmm


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

For some entertaining Quebecois humour, you must check out Têtes à Claques, if you haven't done so yet. Some really funny stuff and you can learn all about the slang...

My favourites are the LCD Shovel, Le Willi Waller 

tetesaclaques.tv - Têtes à claques, clips d'animations humoristiques en ligne

More info about about TAC- TÃªtes Ã* claques - WikipÃ©dia


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The Doug said:


> Kébéssois? Y'a pas d' cédille mon tabarnac!
> 
> _Et n'oubliez pas l'accent aigu!_


I was following Satchmo's lead. (Look at the title.)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ants said:


> For some entertaining Quebecois humour, you must check out Têtes à Claques, if you haven't done so yet. Some really funny stuff and you can learn all about the slang...
> 
> My favourites are the LCD Shovel, Le Willi Waller
> 
> ...


I love the Willy Waller 2006 skit.

_Pas un, pas deux, pas trois mais bien 14 Willi Waller 2006! Unbelievable!_​


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> I love the Willy Waller 2006 skit.
> 
> _Pas un, pas deux, pas trois mais bien 14 Willi Waller 2006! Unbelievable!_​


What was even funnier was seeing a couple of Willi Waller posters, advertising this "unbelievable" deal at a hardware store on Le Plateau.

As you are probably aware living in La Belle Province, this series a hit on multiple media platforms.

Other stuff like Rock et Belles Oreilles - The Site and YouTube - La Petite Vie also showcase Quebec humour, slang and word play.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Willy Waller is hilarious..would have been great back in the acid days. 80)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Being curious as I am i wanted to figure out how french characters are handked in OS X. I am used to the ALT-130, 135, 138 in wincrap. I did some googling to no avail...the site I saw said to use option-e, or option-e plus v....yeah that is useless...

How the hell do you do it? I am using qwerty and an american keyboard...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Being curious as I am i wanted to figure out how french characters are handked in OS X. I am used to the ALT-130, 135, 138 in wincrap. I did some googling to no avail...the site I saw said to use option-e, or option-e plus v....yeah that is useless...

How the hell do you do it? I am using qwerty and an american keyboard...I have my flame suit on so flame on!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Having been born in Montreal (or Montréal, if you prefer  ), and learned both English and French growing up, I feel I can say with some certainty that the variations in French within Canada are real, but no more significant than the regional variations of English within the Excited States. I have lived throughout Quebec, Northern and Easter Ontario, and have visited New Brunswick, and was able to talk easily with everyone I met. There are accent variations, and I find Franco-Ontarians delightful in the way they play with both English and French, often combining both in the same sentence! Grammatically, no less! However, when a formal or serious situation presents itself, a "standard" and very proper French is used.

My experience with speakers of "Parisian" French is that this is largely a matter of accent and snobbery. When I watch international French television (TV5), the snooty types there affect an accent that my old French teachers would have smacked my knuckles for! To my ear, the main stylistic difference is that Canadian French speakers tend to roll their letter "r" more than the foreign types. There are differences in terminology, but no more than you would expect for being physically separated by the Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

RTWOM, I find the quickest way to access accents, when using a non-French keyboard, is to use the Special Characters command under the Edit drop-down. It's not elegant, but if you are only using accented characters occasionally, it does the job.

Does anyone know of keystroke commands for accented letters?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris, try option-E then E... and variations thereof, like option-E then A. Gives you a number of accented letters. Want an umlaut? Option-U and U.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks, Max! I'll try that when I get home tonight!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just love the Québec word for "podcasting".


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ah oui, _baladodiffusion._ Thanks to the miracle of francization, the simple and effective term _podcasting_ is bloated up to six graceless and utterly joyless syllables.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

mais selon moi - what was done with that translation of "podcasting" has been more than made up for with the poetic accuracy of "pourriel". (though it does lack vikings...)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Agreed - _pourriel_ is a poetically satisfying, succinct, and effective fusion.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Ah oui, _baladodiffusion._ Thanks to the miracle of francization, the simple and effective term _podcasting_ is bloated up to six graceless and utterly joyless syllables.


FRANCOzization is like linguistic ethnic cleansing. Good thing sushi and espresso are okay to use.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Chris said:


> Does anyone know of keystroke commands for accented letters?


I find the Mac system much easier to remember than a bunch of alt+number commands.

é - option-e followed by e
è, à, ù - option-` followed by letter
ç - option-c
ï, ü - option-u followed by letter
ê, î, â - option-i followed by letter
œ is a funny one, seemingly illogical: option-q

And if there's some Spanish in your life: ñ = option-n + n


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm French Canadian so yea i can understand Quebecois French, although i'm Anglophone. I went to France and tried speaking Quebecois french to communicate and i got nasty looks and was treated badly... i guess nobody other than the quebecois like the quebecois.


----------



## Chey (Feb 29, 2008)

*"acadian" french*

acadian freanch is not real french...it is a combo of french and english we call...fringlish....


----------



## Chey (Feb 29, 2008)

i love the quebecois people...i find the parisian types too snobby...reminds me of british royalty, only without the royal titles as an excuse...i like people from St.Pierre et Miqelon tho....
i think quebec humanized the french language,made it real,gav it feeling...emotion


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Parisians, heh heh. 

When I was in Paris years ago I went out to buy some milk at a corner store one morning. There was no one else in there, except a cashier/clerk who was stocking the shelves. They saw me come in, take the milk up to the cash... where I waited for 3 or 4 minutes carefully hiding my impatience while they continued to arrange stuff on the shelf. Finally they let out a very obvious, exasperated sounding SIGH and trudged up to the cash, so I could pay for the milk.

Well _excuse me_.  

Then there was the time I wanted to send about 15 postcards off. The postal clerk serving me got bored in the middle of stamping all the cards, or decided this was totally beneath him, so he just got up and walked away. A few minutes later someone else showed up, shrugged at me, and finished stamping the cards.


----------

